# Where is the nice stuff???



## Agapetos (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I jut installed a gas stove free standing for a friend.
I purchased the regular double wall 4" piping ( b type I think?)
and the stove is located in a den made for comfort and cozy reading.

The issues I have after talking to stove business as well as searching the net is that those pipes are ugly
and I have not been able to find anything to cover it up, replace it with, decorate it with that is standard stuff.

I do not believe that I am the only one that thinks that there should be some kind of cover available
or at least a higher quality looking pipe type instead of the galv. pipe from HD????

I really would appreciate any insights as well as links to a good stove pipe sites.

Thanks a lot for a great forum,
Michael


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 9, 2010)

If it's 4" inner & 6-5/8 outer diameter, it's Direct Vent (DV), not B-vent.
Stove Bright sells a veritable PLETHORA of colors of paint for gas venting. 
Just pick a color that matches the unit - or doesn't clash with it - & have at it.


----------



## Agapetos (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi and thanks for replying.

The inner part is 4" but the outer is no more than perhaps 4 and 3/4".
I think it is the B vent type.

It is insulated though.

HD actually didn't have anything else to choose from other than the 8" wood stove piping.

The other thing, and I am not sure about this, but my friend said that he and his wife turned of the 
gas stove cuz he said they both felt dizzy. I am planning on going over there and check for any issues
with CO2 venting problems.

The venting system is straight up 5 1/2 foot tall and should have plenty of draft.
Any insights???

Thanks again,
Michael


----------



## seige101 (Feb 9, 2010)

Michael Madsen said:
			
		

> Hi and thanks for replying.
> 
> The inner part is 4" but the outer is no more than perhaps 4 and 3/4".
> I think it is the B vent type.
> ...



Make sure they have CO detectors. Could their dizzyness be from the fumes of paint curing and oils burning off?


----------



## Agapetos (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah, but the guidelines said that it only should take a couple of hours to burn off excess stuff and it has been more than that for sure.

I am going over there tomorrow with a CO2 alarm and testing it.

Thanks a lot,
Mike


----------



## Fake coal burner (Feb 9, 2010)

I couldn't  agree more on the ugly pipe. I had to use 2 - 90 deg. adjustable to make my connection to flex liner inside of chimney The 90s looks like some body took a ball peen hamer  to it where they spot welded the inner pipe to it. I painted mine black dents show up more. see avatar.

Make shore you have a b-vent stove, Direct vent stove vents different. 
Do you have the owners manual ? If not I can look on the net for you.  If b-vent model they have a draft hood built in on most, If not you need the starter section of pipe. Turn on stove for 5 or 10 minutes let it get hot keep on high. Take a match light it and run along draft hood. Flame should pull into draft hood if goes a way or match go out you have a draft problem. Draft hood is in the back of the stove by the pipe connecter You should see a slot. B-vent also uses a exhaust roll out safety temperature switch to shut stove off if not venting right and working properly. Its located by the draft hood snap disk switch. Call you gas supplier ask for technician assistance and see if stove has to be deregulated for the gas and altitude. They will give you the orifice sizes, over fire can give you a bad smell. My stove calls for minium and maximum pipe length to vent properly. Make sure the gas supply pressure and manifold pressure is in specks. 

I have looked for pipe covers I haven't found any. I might take single wall pipe 5 inch to cover mine up and paint it.  Good luck I went threw the same thing.


----------



## Agapetos (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your input. 

Here is a link to the stove he bought: http://cgi.ebay.com/Rinnai-Free-Sta...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5885ebbfdf

It is B vent type. Could be just the burn of they are smelling. Let me know if you get a hit on what this might be.

It would be so easy to create a pipe snap in type to snap on the vents and have them in different decorative solutions.

Thanks a lot,
Mike


----------



## Fake coal burner (Feb 9, 2010)

:shut: 





			
				Michael Madsen said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for your input.
> 
> Here is a link to the stove he bought: http://cgi.ebay.com/Rinnai-Free-Sta...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5885ebbfdf
> 
> ...



Do you have the owner set up manual ? If no I found it on the net for you.
Flue pipe min. 10 feet to top of stove.Have you check the gas pressure for lLP inlet and manifold pressure.? If ok then do a match test for the draft hood hot. If ever thing is ok. then its curing the brun run in. Also any fumes in the house like cooking orders, smoke, perfume, hair spray, etc. will make them smell real bad. Mine smelled bad for 3 days about 20 hours burning hot. Pm me if you want to. I remember some place made those ugly pipe covers on the net> I will look tomorrow for you 2am in the morning now> Have a good night keep in touch.


----------

